# New Additions To Family



## Guest

Hi, we have 2 new additions to our family, they arrived this morning at 6am, 1 Warmblood gelding, the other an Arab gelding, i shall post pics of them and details later, they settled straight away, we are so pleased with them both.


mazzi xx

please click on my eggs for me thank you.


----------



## carol

oh lovely, lucky you
cant wait for pic's


----------



## Guest

Ive asked my son to take some tommorow, so i can show them to you all, they seemed to have settled in very well, our others havent taken any notice of them, althou they are seperate from them at the moment, the most annoying one at the moment is our baby filly, she is being a pickle now, but cute and funny with it .

mazzi xx


----------



## DiamondHooves

hi i have a arab do you know it breding my arab is 24 years old iv had him all his life


----------



## Guest

Hi his name is
HFA CLASSIQUE

his sire is MARTENIQUE

his dame is AK NA DEENAA

Egyptian

well im just putting whats on his paper work, he looks very pretty,

mazzi xx

Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*so wheres the pics Mazzi  god ur slow, pmsl, xx*


----------



## Guest

well michael has to take them, so when he does ill post them  

please click my eggies esp the pink one or it will die 
and my baby drags please 

mazzi xx


Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons


----------



## DiamondHooves

mazzi said:


> Hi his name is
> HFA CLASSIQUE
> 
> his sire is MARTENIQUE
> 
> his dame is AK NA DEENAA
> 
> Egyptian
> 
> well im just putting whats on his paper work, he looks very pretty,
> 
> mazzi xx
> 
> Dragon Cave - Viewing mandi's Dragons


that is good breding my arab is called desert palm sired kactus dam sans rivalle i love to see poto


----------



## DiamondHooves

mazzi haw old is he /kactus did arab horse racing sans rivalle did endurance riding and my arab did a bit of endurance but was best at arab showing as he did very well


----------



## Guest

DiamondHooves said:


> mazzi haw old is he /kactus did arab horse racing sans rivalle did endurance riding and my arab did a bit of endurance but was best at arab showing as he did very well


Thats great news, so pleased your laddie did well at his show, I am going to find out what he has done, so ill give you all the info i can locate for him, just waiting on the pics lol

mazzixx


----------

